# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Moles >  Mushroom leather não abrem

## Debora e Marcelo

Vejam se podem nos ajudar, somos novos no forum e estamos começando com aquario marinho, temos 2 mudas de Mushroom leather, estavam bem no nosso nano antigo, mais agora ke os trocamos para um aqua maior estaum murchos...só abrindo um pouco dos tentaculos...
Os padroes da agua e temperatura estaum controlados...
Já os escovamos e ainda permanecem assim...
Obrigado!!

----------


## TiagoRPereira

Debora e Marcelo bem vindos ao forum

Voces utilizam o nome de Mushroom leather para o Sarcophyton?
Se estamos a falar do mesmo coral é normal que isso aconteça devido a varios factores,como a alteração da agua,iluminação e circulação.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Vejam se podem nos ajudar, somos novos no forum e estamos começando com aquario marinho, temos 2 mudas de Mushroom leather, estavam bem no nosso nano antigo, mais agora ke os trocamos para um aqua maior estaum murchos...só abrindo um pouco dos tentaculos...
> Os padroes da agua e temperatura estaum controlados...
> Já os escovamos e ainda permanecem assim...
> Obrigado!!


Olá Debora e Marcelo

Antes de mais benvindos ao forum, esperando que a vossa estadia por aqui seja longa e que possam aprender e partilhar novas experiências connosco.
Gostaria também de vos pedir que postem na area de Setup`s de Aquários, o vosso setup.
Em relação aos referidos corais nao estarem a abrir, pode-se dever a varios factores, tais como a mudança de parametros da agua, adaptação à mudança do aquário, iluminaçao, ou simplesmente à chamada mudança de pele, em que eles permanecem uns dias mirrados e depois tornam a abrir sem problemas.
Mas de forma a se perceber efectivamente o que se está a passar, postem entao o vosso setup, bem como os paramentros da agua, apesar de voces afirmarem que os mesmos estao controlados.

----------

